# Goggles over prescription glases?



## xauthenticx (Dec 26, 2010)

So a while back, a piece of metal going into my eyes, and since then, I haven't been able to wear contacts/get lasik.

That being said, are there specifically any goggles that are good to wear over normal prescription glasses, maybe wider than normal ones? Does anyone here even wear glasses? haha

Thanks.


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

ask and you shall receive Products | SmithOptics.com they also make prescription goggles.. good luck!

EDIT: Also depending on how big your glasses are, a large sphere lens goggle like the Smith I/O and Electric EG2 might work I have the EG2 and there's tons of room. You should hit up a board shop and check em out before buying.


----------



## elstinky (Jan 24, 2010)

my prescription glasses fit perfectly in Anon Helix goggles and those are not even specifically OTG. Plus they're half the price of more common models yet perform pretty much alike.


----------



## mikeybrrr (Dec 13, 2010)

i wear prescription glasses under my anon hawkeyes and i have plenty of room. i love the wide field of vision the hawkeyes have, too.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Keep in mind that Smith's OTG lenses are not double-paned (at least not the Phenom OTG lenses)


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

My Smith Knowledge OTG are double paned and do a great job with not fogging. What they couldn't do is keep my glasses from fogging. I couldn't even stand up before my glasses would fog and blind me. That is probably more to do with me being a sweat monster and my glasses being super old and crappy. If I hadn't switched to contacts I would have gotten the Smith Knowledge Turbo Fan goggles. I have also heard that Cat Crap works great for preventing fogging but never tried it.. Amazon.com: Cat Crap Lens Cleaner Anti-Fog: Sports & Outdoors

Some large goggles can work with glasses but specific ones liek the Knowledge have a modified frame to keep pressure off the arms of the glasses.


----------



## xauthenticx (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys!

Ive decided to go with Smith Turbo Fan ones...reviews seem solid!
Smith Knowledge OTG Turbo Fan Series Goggles from Backcountry.com

I am debating between the ignitor/sensor. What do you guys suggest for all day conditions? The lady on BC mentioned that ignitor is a better way to go but just wondering if anyone has any personal experience with these lenses?

Thanks!


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I've got the RC36 and Yellow lenses for my goggles. The RC36 has nearly the same VLT as the Ignitor. The RC36 is good for all days except when it gets really cloudy and overcast. Then I lose some contrast and it gets hard to see. The Sensor is barely a tint and you will be struggling to see on a sunny day.


----------



## xauthenticx (Dec 26, 2010)

john doe said:


> I've got the RC36 and Yellow lenses for my goggles. The RC36 has nearly the same VLT as the Ignitor. The RC36 is good for all days except when it gets really cloudy and overcast. Then I lose some contrast and it gets hard to see. The Sensor is barely a tint and you will be struggling to see on a sunny day.


Yea, looks like their VLT's are pretty much the same. Decision made!

Thanks again. I cant wait to get this turbo fan thing...see how well it works.


----------



## sporteyes (Dec 7, 2009)

xauthenticx said:


> So a while back, a piece of metal going into my eyes, and since then, I haven't been able to wear contacts/get lasik.
> 
> That being said, are there specifically any goggles that are good to wear over normal prescription glasses, maybe wider than normal ones? Does anyone here even wear glasses? haha
> 
> Thanks.


Look for goggles that say OTG meaning over the glasses. They have special cut outs in the foam so that the goggles can fit comfortably without putting pressure on the earpieces of your glasses. For instance, Bolle X9 Ski goggles is one example.


----------



## trickten (Dec 11, 2007)

I agree with the Smiths. I have the knowledge as well. Best pair I ever bought.


----------



## FirstChair (Mar 24, 2010)

Not sure what the model is, but my Smith OTG goggles never fog up.
Rarely, the glasses I wear under them will fog a little , but never the goggles.
The weren't terribly expensive either.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

I have the Smith Knowledge goggles as well. My glasses themselves do tend to fog up (not goggles) within the first minute or two after doing a long run so I normally have to take the goggles off before I get on the lift. But, it's a not a big deal. If I were to get a new pair I'd get the turbo fan model. The Knowledge goggles are comfortable though.


----------

